# Newbie - Hi



## Lucky135 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, my husband applied for his essential skill visa and my partner visa on the 27 December at the London branch and today we received our passports with both our visas, we are over the moon, we plan to be in Auckland around middle of February as husband will be working in Devonport so we are just waiting on company arranging shipping, flights and accomodation. Will be on here quite a bit as we have so many questions, so I will apologise now.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't ask questions just look through the forum to find your answers good luck.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Devenport is a great area, where are you thinking of living?


----------

